

Facebook to alter policy on sharing address and mobile phone number - jonburs
http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/447

======
pasbesoin
I'm sure my relative would appreciate her abusive ex getting his hands on her
phone number. (And given past problems with third parties, I have to think
this information -- speaking generally if not specifically -- is going to
leak.)

You use the cell phone number as part of password recovery / identity
verification (as I understand it). And then you do this?

------
robwgibbons
Typical Facebook. Push out a major privacy flaw, then back-tread and play
damage control.

